# Briggs and Stratton Medium Two-piece Flo-jet Carburetor



## Deepinsnow (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi folks

Need help with adjusting my old snowblower with Briggs and Stratton carburetor.

I just lost my perfect adjustment from las year and I'm unable to get it back.

Main problem is that it start well and run well for about 5 to 10 mins and then everything goes south. I then need to play with choke but it dies soon after. If I let it sit for 5 minutes, it run well again for 5 minutes and so on...

Start it with a little choke then close it. 

You're pro input would be appreciated !


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

Make, Model, and the year your snow blower was made might help.


----------



## Deepinsnow (Dec 21, 2014)

Toro 7/26
Don't know the year but I would say, old !!!


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

might be your gas cap. vent might be pluged if it runs for 5 minutes.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You haven't mentioned anything you might have changed to cause the new condition...is the gas left over from last year? Did you "adjust" anything? The choke is richening your fuel supply by reducing your airflow. This could be crud in the carb, lousy fuel or simply a jet out of adjustment. We need more info. MH


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

BB Cub said:


> might be your gas cap. vent might be pluged if it runs for 5 minutes.


 Good answer, exact same thing happened to me last year with my walk behind mower, it would run for 15 minutes and then die. I would get it restarted 5 minutes later and it would die again. I replaced the rubber seal inside my gas cap and all is fine.

If this were bad gas then the machine would not be running, the OP could try replacing his gas cap or maybe try to clean it up. He could also post a pick of his gas cap.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Engines will run on bad gas, just badly. Gas cap is a valid possibility...still need more info. MH


----------



## Jeff R. (Feb 14, 2014)

Same thing happened to my fathers snowblower last year and I was ready to pull the carb for the third time when I realized to check the gas tank vent. It was missing the plastic insert in the middle that acts as the vent I guess. We restarted and when it got ready to die, we loosened the cap - problem solved. I think he drilled a 1/16 hole in the cap until he could get a replacement.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

It sounds to me like the ignition coil is heating up and breaking down. Once the coil cools, the engine starts and runs until the coil heats up again.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Valve clearance could be gone too.

Pete


----------

